# مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية



## gana bity (28 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حابة اعرفكم بنفسي 


اولا" 


انا ندى ماس أخصائية الاعشاب والنباتات الطبية 

وصاحبة شركة ماس للأستيراد والتصدير 

والقائمة على أعداد منتجات ماس بمعمل الشركة





للعمل كمندوبة لي لمنتجات ندى ماس


والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام قبل اي شىء 



شروط المندوبة المطلوبة في من ترشح نفسها مندوبة ان تكون امينة و تاجره معروفة وخبرة في تسويق المنتجات على النت 

وسيساعدها من قبلنا موظفون بشركة ماس يعملوا على نشر منتجاتنا وموقعنا موقع ندى ماس 

وأسامي وأرقام مندوباتنا في اكثر 

700 منتدى كما أني سأضع اسمها ورقمها بالموقع للدعاية لها 


فمن تجد في نفسها مستوفية الشروط مراسلتنا وأرسال سيرة ذاتية 


شكرا" لحسن متابعتكم وأضاء الله نور قلبه من يرفع الموضوع بدعوة طيبة 



مع تحياتي مندوبة تسويق شركة ندى ماس للأستيراد والتصدير عامة وتصدير منتجات ندى ماس خاصة 



وهذا الموضوع منقولا" عنها وعن لسانها 








مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس

للتواصل
​​
[/COLOR][/SIZE]



[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[/SIZE][/COLOR][/[/COLO
​

مع تحياتي مندوبة ني ماس


----------



## gana bity (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (25 مارس 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه


----------



## gana bity (1 أبريل 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (8 أبريل 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (15 أبريل 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (23 أبريل 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (30 أبريل 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات


----------



## gana bity (8 مايو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (15 مايو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (22 مايو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (29 مايو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (5 يونيو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (12 يونيو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (29 يونيو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (8 يوليو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (28 يوليو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (5 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## مرادو (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

اللهم يسر اموركم


----------



## gana bity (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبات من كل الدول العربية*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------

